# algae on glass for shrimp?



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shrimp won't eat BBA that will grow on the glass.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine do. (?)


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

It's not the algae they eat, it's the biofilm/micro organisms/micro flora that they eat that the algae grows and harbors for them. All my tanks have 3 green walls and you can always find babies munching away there.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i only clean my front glass to make veiwing nicer, i leave the rest alone, for all of my algae eating critters


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I scrape my glass once a month...tank looks so much better. However, I do it in stages so I won't scrape all 4 walls on the same day. Once a week I choose a wall and I clean it spotless.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Does it lower baby survival to have "clean" glass? I ask because I'm getting some yellows soon and don't want them turning green.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i always leave at least one wall with aglae for the shrimp and snails


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shrimp will not eat algae growing on the tank sides. Or if they do, it won't be anything noticeable. Shrimp eat the biofilm that builds up on the glass. I'm sure they will eat SOME algae but nothing you can tell.

Snails, however, will eat some algae. At least nerites will.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Is instroducing Nerties or Mystery snails a good idea in shrimp tanks to control algae? I have some brown algae and hair algae (?) issue in a tank that's just done cycling, don't want to use chemical but will do if I have to before shrimps are added.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Brown algae on the glass is probably BBA, and nothing really eats that except flying foxes I think. If there's green algae on the glass nerites will definitely eat that. Not sure about mystery snails. Hair algae will be eaten by amano shrimp, as long as there aren't other things in the tank more appealing.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Oto's love glass algae too.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I clean only the front, but someone on my tanks only the front needs to be cleaned. The 2 sides and the back never needs cleaning. Weird huh?


----------

